# Broadoaks Manor - Surrey - Oct 12



## vmlopes (Oct 5, 2012)

> Built in 1876 by Ernest Seth-Smith for his elder brother Charles, incorporating part of an older house on the ground floor, in 1898 the house was sold to Sir Charles Tennant, wealthy industrialist and patron of the arts who, aged 75, had just married his 2nd wife Marguerite who was to bear him 4 children. The main Tennant property was in Scotland but this house appears to be an out of London house for entertaining, Surrey becoming very popular at the time. The brewery owning Charrington family owned Broadoaks from 1911 to 1946 when it was sold to the Ministry of Supply. In 1948 it housed the Army Operational Research Group and was in military occupation until 1996.



Visited with two fellow explorers, nice and relaxed........some nice features and wood panelling but not too much dereliction.

#1







#2






#3






#4






#5






#6






#7






#8






#9


----------



## night crawler (Oct 5, 2012)

Another great set of photos


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Oct 5, 2012)

very very nice...a brilliant set of pics i must say to come out of here..


----------



## Lucky Pants (Oct 5, 2012)

Wonderful pictures , awsome lookin place thanks for sharing .


----------



## sploradora (Oct 6, 2012)

lovely pics, lovely place


----------



## perjury saint (Oct 6, 2012)

*Bostin photos there...*


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 6, 2012)

Awesome photographs...one of the nicest to come out of the place! 

Cheers for posting them up


----------



## birdinanaviary (Oct 6, 2012)

wow, i think these are the best i have seen of here, id actually take a trip based on these
totlaly in love with shot 6, what a beauty!


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 6, 2012)

Splendid building,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice pics of a beautiful place


----------



## vmlopes (Oct 6, 2012)

Your all too kind, thanks for the comments


----------



## daimo_45 (Oct 6, 2012)

I was under the impression I was the only one who knew about this place? The 24 hour sec didn't bother you?


----------



## Pen15 (Oct 6, 2012)

I agree with previous comments. Probably one of the best set of images to come from this place !!!


----------



## godzilla73 (Oct 6, 2012)

Great stuff Mr Lopes. Haven't seen you on here for a while, but really good to see the work of a true pro....I have missed it!
Godzy


----------



## vmlopes (Oct 6, 2012)

daimo_45 said:


> I was under the impression I was the only one who knew about this place? The 24 hour sec didn't bother you?



No it's out there and I know peeps that done it some time ago, but security signs with dog patrols didn't bother me....should it?

I only saw one security guard, he does do his rounds in a car, saw him when we on top of the roof


----------



## daimo_45 (Oct 7, 2012)

Ok, cool. I was really excited that I found a new site that no one knew about but ha. I had a chat with the sec at the gate last time and got the history on the place but I've only ventured into the garden. Did you see the brand new office on the side? Muppets ran out of money!


----------



## nelly (Oct 7, 2012)

Top shots mate, this place is going to look great in the Autumn when all the leaves redden up a bit more


----------



## vmlopes (Oct 7, 2012)

daimo_45 said:


> Ok, cool. I was really excited that I found a new site that no one knew about but ha. I had a chat with the sec at the gate last time and got the history on the place but I've only ventured into the garden. Did you see the brand new office on the side? Muppets ran out of money!



The extension is an abortion, totally in not keeping with the manor at all



nelly said:


> Top shots mate, this place is going to look great in the Autumn when all the leaves redden up a bit more



It certainly will mate


----------



## daimo_45 (Oct 7, 2012)

Not the extension, there's a spanking new office tucked away to the side. It's big enough for several hundred people and has MI5 styling cues. There was meant to be another one built on the other side of the house to finish of the business park/complex but the developers went tits up.


----------



## vmlopes (Oct 7, 2012)

daimo_45 said:


> Not the extension, there's a spanking new office tucked away to the side. It's big enough for several hundred people and has MI5 styling cues. There was meant to be another one built on the other side of the house to finish of the business park/complex but the developers went tits up.



I think that's what they call the media centre, nah didn't check it out as looks a bit too modern for my liking


----------



## nelly (Oct 7, 2012)

Sorry to change the course of your excellent report fella, lets all get back to the photo comments, I'll kick it off because I know that a lot of people don't read through the drivel and just go to the last post


----------



## nelly (Oct 7, 2012)

Excellent photos mate, and a great history


----------



## John_D (Oct 8, 2012)

nelly said:


> I'll kick it off because I know that a lot of people don't read through the drivel and just go to the last post


So that's where I've been going wrong then


----------



## nelly (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## krela (Oct 10, 2012)

I have removed the unfounded accusations from the thread, as was pointed out this site has been in the public domain for quite a long time now, there's nothing sinister going on here and no-one broke anyones trust etc.


----------

